# Link to a model kit on eBay, for dioramas...



## Laughing Gecko (Nov 1, 2010)

This is for a small kit of "6 Palms" for 1:87 to 1:24 scale dioramas. It is made by B.U.M. Ltd. edition.

B.U.M. Model Kit of (6) Coconut Palms, 1:87-1:24 scale, Limited Edition, Complete! | eBay


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Junk. Not a model, just a poorly made toy. Polyethylene plastic trees with cheap vac-formed styrene bases. Here's a review with pictures: Bryan's Terrain You're better off with the ones from Pegasus Hobbies referred to in the review.


----------



## Ole Weird Wade (Oct 2, 2019)

Even if I want this thing, I don't think I'll make the 10 hour flight to pick it up. 

"Free Local Pickup | See details
Item location:
Makawao, Hawaii, United States
Ships to:
Local pick-up only"


----------

